# OMMAC 2, Liverpool 3rd Oct...



## TAH2K9 (Aug 26, 2009)

*Who will win?*​
Rob Sinclair (champ) 228.57%Paul Sass571.43%


----------



## TAH2K9 (Aug 26, 2009)

Rob Sinclair (champ) vs Paul Sass, anyone going? And how do yous see this one ending? I hope sass wins.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Sass all the way  but I am biast


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I'll be there, going to be hard fight Sinclair is really good every where and is a strong lad, ive got to go for sass by sub though


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

totally agree marc, its gonna be mint!


----------



## h2o (Sep 11, 2009)

sass by sub ,heel hook...... ill b der carnt wait


----------



## TAH2K9 (Aug 26, 2009)

yeah cant wait meself, gunna be quality, ive never seen that rob sinclair fight, but sass is a class act, i hope he wins like.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

again totally biased so have to go for Sass - I would hate to have to put my house on it - really could go either way...can't wait tho.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I wish some of these fights would make their way down to the Brummy region.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah, it's a shame ITV4 binned em off as well - Chris Zorba works hard on this event - it's a ballache for him I'm sure.


----------



## h2o (Sep 11, 2009)

belive itv4 r doing dis show


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

h2o said:


> belive itv4 r doing dis show


u sure mate? that would be wicked


----------



## h2o (Sep 11, 2009)

so ive been told .....


----------



## kainer2 (Aug 7, 2007)

I've not been told that and one of my fighters is in the main event

*remembers to ring the big Z*


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Pretty sure its not true, i was talking to chris on friday and he never mentioned anything


----------



## h2o (Sep 11, 2009)

maybee, maybee not ,still gona quality


----------



## kainer2 (Aug 7, 2007)

Spoke to "The Big Z" and it's not on ITV 4


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

kainer2 said:


> Spoke to "The Big Z" and it's not on ITV 4


Pitty! but will still be totally awesome!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

man, does this mean I will not be on T.V again looking totally gormless..and missing the whole event on the re-run coz I was too busy looking at my leg in the corner of the T.V - and Marc looking like he had been probed by security:laugh:


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Si-K said:


> man, does this mean I will not be on T.V again looking totally gormless..and missing the whole event on the re-run coz I was too busy looking at my leg in the corner of the T.V - and Marc looking like he had been probed by security:laugh:


lol sounds eventful lol!


----------

